# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Συχνές μετακινήσεις..;

## Nightrain

Απο χθες έχουμε νέα παρέα εδώ, ένα 3 μηνών Lovebird.. Έχει ξεκινήσει λοιπόν η διαιδικασία της καραντίνας αλλά και να μάθει το νέο του χώρο. Όμως προέκυψε πρόβλημα και θα πρέπει να λείψω για 2-3 μέρες.

Η έρωτηση είναι η εξής.. Αν το δώσω σε κάποιον φίλο μου να το κρατήσει στο σπίτι του όσο θα λείπω μήπως θα κάνει κακό στο πουλί? Συχνές μετακινήσεις κτλ? Και ειδικά τώρα που έχει αρχίσει να με μαθαίνει και να προσαρμόζεται.. Ευχαριστώ για τις όποιες απαντήσεις..

----------


## lagreco69

Νικο καλο ειναι να μην μετακινουνται απο τον χωρο τους τα πτηνα, αλλα εαν δεν εχεις αλλη λυση.. π.χ να του δωσεις τα κλειδια του σπιτιου σου. τοτε δωσε το στον φιλο σου να το φιλοξενησει στον χωρο του. 

Αυτο με το "συχνες μετακινησεις" προσπαθησε να το αποφυγεις, γιατι καποια στιγμη θα δημιουργηθει ψυχολογικο προβλημα στο μικρο σου, π.χ μαδημα των φτερων του, αναρμοστη συμπεριφορα.

----------


## Nightrain

Δίκιο έχεις Δημήτρη και γι αυτό προβληματίζομαι. Πιο πολύ βέβαια σκέφτομαι αυτό που λες με τα κλειδιά, αλλά να μείνει μόνο του 2 μέρες? Αν ήταν ζεύγάρι δε θα με απασχολούσε τόσο, αλλά είναι μικρός και θα 'ναι μόνο του. Γι αυτό το λεω πιο πολύ.

----------


## lagreco69

Εγω δεν θα αφηνα τα δικα μου, ουτε ολοκληρο 24ωρο μονα τους. ειμαι υπερβολικος! το ξερω, αλλα θα ανησυχω απιστευτα πολυ και δεν θα μπορω να κανω τις δουλειες μου γιατι το μυαλο μου θα ειναι συνεχεια κοντα τους. 

Συνηθως φερνω την μανα μου απο την Αθηνα και μενει στο σπιτι να τα προσεχει μεχρι να γυρισουμε και εαν δεν μπορει, τοτε δινω τα κλειδια του σπιτιου μας στον κολλητο μου.

Μπορουν να παθουν χιλια δυο! κακα οσο λειπουμε, μεγαλο ρισκο για εμενα.

----------


## Nightrain

Δεν είσαι υπερβολικός.. Καθόλου. Και 'γω έτσι είμαι. Όπως είπα δε τίθεται θέμα να μείνει μόνο του σε καμία περίπτωση. Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει, είναι αυτή η σύντομη μετακίνηση. Αν είχε περάσει μήνας π.χ δε θα με απασχολούσε. Απλά εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με 3 μηνών πουλί που μόλις ήρθε στο νέο του χώρο και προσαρμόζεται..  :Happy: 

Γ@@@ώ τη γκαντεμιά μου..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εγω οταν ειχα πρωτοπαρει τα πουλακια μου (2 lovebirds) τα εχει αφησει μεχρι και εβδομαδα μονα τους (μονο μια φορα με μπολικο νερο και φαι  και μερικα σαββατοκυριακα μονα τους στο σκοταδι.. μην με βρισετε! δεν ηξερα οτι εκανα κατι κακο και τωρα νιωθω τυψεις.. ευτυχως ομως δεν επαθαν τιποτα! εννοειται να μην κανει κανεις το ιδιο λαθος!!!

Τωρα οταν πρεπει να λειψω τα εμπιστευομαι στην μητερα μου αλλα αγχωνομαι τοσο πολυ που τις στελνω συνεχεια μηνυμα και απαιτω φωτογραφιες γιατι νιωθω λες και ψοφησε καποιο και δεν μου το λεει για να μην μου χαλασει την μερα.

----------


## Nightrain

Θα έχω άτομο που θα τα τσεκάρει και θα τα φροντίζει γιατί δεν είναι μόνο μικρός.. Είναι άλλα 6  :Happy: 

Αυτό που θέλω να αποφύγω μιας και είναι πρώτες μέρες, είναι οι μετακινήσεις άρα καταλήγω στο να μη παει σε άλλο σπίτι.





> Εγω οταν ειχα πρωτοπαρει τα πουλακια μου (2 lovebirds) τα εχει αφησει μεχρι και εβδομαδα μονα τους (μονο μια φορα με μπολικο νερο και φαι  και μερικα σαββατοκυριακα μονα τους στο σκοταδι.. μην με βρισετε! δεν ηξερα οτι εκανα κατι κακο και τωρα νιωθω τυψεις.. ευτυχως ομως δεν επαθαν τιποτα! εννοειται να μην κανει κανεις το ιδιο λαθος!!!
> 
> Τωρα οταν πρεπει να λειψω τα εμπιστευομαι στην μητερα μου αλλα αγχωνομαι τοσο πολυ που τις στελνω συνεχεια μηνυμα και απαιτω φωτογραφιες γιατι νιωθω λες και ψοφησε καποιο και δεν μου το λεει για να μην μου χαλασει την μερα.


Τυχερός ήσουν Νίκο.. Εγω να δω τώρα.. Πάλι καλά είναι 2 μέρες μόνο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ουτε για 2 μερες μην το αφησεις μονο του! Δεν εχεις γονεα ή συγγενη να πηγαινει να τα κοιταζει και να τους αλλαζει νερο τωρα που ειναι καλοκαιρι?

----------


## Nightrain

Ναι ρε 'συ.. Έννοείται πως έχω. Αυτό λέω και πιο πάνω και έτσι θα γίνει. Απλά είπα να πάει στο φίλο για να έχει μόνιμα παρέα απο το να έρχεται κάποιος για λίγες ώρες να το τσεκάρει, να του αλλάζει τροφή νέρο..   :Happy: 

Απλά όπως είπα δε θέλω να ξαναμετακινηθεί τώρα που είναι αρχή και δε θα το κάνω τελικά. Κλειδάκια απο το σπίτι και τελειώσαμε..

----------

